# Anyone own a 6110, 6210, 6310, or 6410 John Deere? I'm kicking tires on one.



## nosliw

I found a one owner 6210 2wd cab tractor with 4200 hours on it in excellent shape with the exception of the tires. It was used on a BIG horse farm here in Ky to mow under fence rows and they moved manure with it.

Runs and starts great (25° yesterday when I test drove it)

It's got a loader that works good.

I spoke with the previous operator/maintainer of the tractor and it's not had any major work other than a fuel pump and alternator. He changed the oil every 100 hours (or so he says)

Is $18000 a decent price to pay for this unit? I stumbled upon it, and it's the lowest priced tractor i've found in that year period.


----------



## LaneFarms

That price sounds real fair. I would hop on it if it fits your needs.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

If the tractor is in good shape, I would jump on it. Loader has to be worth 5K. Mike


----------



## nosliw

Awesome. Thanks for the info guys. I just wanted a little reassurance from some farmers outside of my own community.

I'm cutting the check tomorrow and will hopefully be feeding out of the heated cab this weekend!


----------



## Edster

Buddy down the road has one. Couple of things to keep in mind. Look under the thing. JD has put some filters/attenuators under the machine. In my opion right in harms way. Second thing is computers. Dust and conputers do not get along very well. Just about everything on the machine runs thru the computer. Works great when they are working, not so good when they stop working. That machine has two onboard computers. One is about $1200.00 to replace the other is about $4200.00. You have no warning when they go and when they do the machine becomes a boat anchor. My buddies machine is paid off in another month and it will be up for sale. He is looking at machine that are PRE computer control. Just can't afford to have a machine down for a week or so wating for computer parts.


----------



## cbdave

I have owned several 64??'s 6410, (2) 6420's and a 6430. I actually liked the first 6420 the best. few ergonomic improvements to the previous. Then in 2006 JD decided to charge more, blame it on steel prices and cheapen the tractor. I had issue after issue. Whats the point in paying premium dollars for equipment thats becoming average. 
I think that tractor will do you well. Beware of spare parts. Out of the major suppliers JD charges a royalty for that green paint. W 4000 hrs and if it was well maintained with some minor precautions you will be good for years. Allow the tractor to warm up before putting under loads and change filters and fluids anually. Dont forget the fuel filter. Injectors last forever if a simple and cheap in comparision filter is changed anually. Especially if your storing/transporting fuel in cans or metal tanks instead of at the pump like your truck.
Last point, that loader has more a** than the front spindles can handle on a 2 wheel drive. Dont get all giddy and put to much weight without ballast on back in the bucket or forks and turn sharp. know of someone who broke off spindle doing it. Good to have the power and the breakout of a JD but it will find the weak link someplace. Price is fair. You may want to look in other area's. I know that 2 wheel drive tractors in MI are pretty inexpensive. The MFWD are made of Gold apparently but the 2 wheel drives in area's north where snow or mud occupy the year 75%, 2 wheel drives have less hours and don't hold there value that well. In MI, that tractor would be just over average cost, but then shipping becomes a factor. Best of luck, just a few points to make you prepared. And when its all said and done, my barn is full of green, so I still believe.


----------



## Rodney R

For that price a guy could only buy a 55 series with a cab. I've never owned one, or run one, but I think that's a good deal. If the tractor is in good shape, I think you're on the right track to bring it home.

Rodney


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

nosliw, Heard a JD 6400 with low hours, 640 loader, 2wd, CAH sell for 32,000 yesterday in NC. Mike


----------



## jdhayboy

We have owned two 6410's and we still have one with over 6500 hrs on it. We only had one major break down with both tractors and that was the sync shuttle reverser (the lever that makes the tractor go forward and backwards, i dont think i named it correctly) and that cost almost 3000 bucks. Thats no big deal considering it has 6500 hrs on it. Great tractors, the only thing i would prefer with your deal is that it be 4wd. You cant hardly push anything with a 2wd loader tractor.


----------



## nosliw

Thanks for all the info guys. I bought the tractor. They delivered it late last week. This is the first cab tractor I've owned, so I'm a little giddy about it. I spend most of the day saturday cleaning it up. The cab is spotless and shows no wear except for the seat and it's not bad.

Only things it needs is a set of rear wheel weights and it didn't come with a bale spear for the loader.


----------



## nosliw

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> nosliw, Heard a JD 6400 with low hours, 640 loader, 2wd, CAH sell for 32,000 yesterday in NC. Mike


WOW. double WOW.


----------



## astropilot

Hey nosliw, when you look for a spear make sure that you get one with two spear not the one with one big one and one little, the rolls will roll, with the two they stay put and can act like a pallet fork too. Here in Kentucky, the 640 spears are common, but watch craiglist I have seen them on there for $2-300. Good Luck and Enjoy. Mark in Louisville


----------



## nosliw

Thanks Mark. I'll keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Nosliw, Hopefully you have the quik attach loader for a 6000 series tractor. I really like them. JD makes a nice and heavy duty bale spear for the 6 series loaders. I have 2 and have never had a problem with either one. Not even a bent spear. Good luck and I know you will enjoy. Mike


----------



## nosliw

Mike,

The loader is a 620 model. It's a "quick attach" from what I can tell. Tilt the bucket, drop the legs, pull the pins and work out of the saddles. (at least thats what I gather from the instructions)

I haven't had a chance to unhook the loader yet. As muddy as it is, I desperately need to. I narrowly missed getting stuck in the muck this morning. I either need to peel this loader off, or drop some coin on some rear weights for this thing. at $190 a piece though for the rear wheel weights, i may have to wait! I blew most of my rainy day funds on the down payment.


----------



## nosliw

One more question mike,

does $768 sound out of line for the JD "frontier" single spear attachment? I thought they were around 550?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

The 2 that I have were $750 each. They do have the one big spear and the 2 smaller ones on the bottom. It's the only thing I like from Frontier. Mike


----------



## springhollowhayfarm

I use 4-Star hay forks and like them very well. $500 ea.

Four Star Manufacturing, Inc. - Lewisburg, TN - manufacturers of grain-O-vator, running gear, wagon flats, bale spears

I got 2 of them and get them through TriGreen John Deere Dealers here in Alabama.


----------



## nosliw

Kinda a funny turn of events.....

The dealership I bought the tractor offered me a job and I took it (after some negotiations)!

I start Feb 7th as the general manager of a John Deere dealership! Ha!


----------



## springhollowhayfarm

How about that.......


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Congratulations !!!


----------



## nosliw

Thanks! I'm pretty excited about it. It'll be a nice change!


----------

